# peeing in the house



## jeff4880 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm sure this has been asked a million times before but my wife and I are at wits end with our 16 week old male "Archie". He is not our first dog and we have successfully trained our Lab in the past. We are using the same method of not rewarding him when he pees inside and making going outside very rewarding, but he's still not getting it. Last night we took him out for a walk and he peed several times and pooped. When we got back to the house he ran to the door to go in and the minute he got in he peed on the floor ALOT! And this isn't the first time he's done this. We are pretty good at making sure he's out at least every hour and he goes when he is out so it's getting very frustrating to say the least. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 


Jeff


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Make sure he doesn't have a UTI or other issue. Keep him out longer and shorten the potty intervals


----------



## JuniorSamenezes (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello! I have a puppy called LUMA, I'm having the same problems. Have you found an answer for that problem? If so, how did you solve it? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With most pups every hour is not soon enough. Try every 20 minutes, when pup is awake. 
This has worked with all my pups. 
Setting a alarm helps.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

also make sure the area the pup pees on gets cleaned thoroughly. what we think is thorough is not always enough for them, and in my experience the only way to tell is blacklight method and if needed using enzymatic cleaner instead of the usual pet urine spot cleaners, as that is the only one which can literally eat the urine residuals. unfortunately even with that some materials are literally un-cleanable (i.e. wool carpet), so just better to get rid off them if u keep seeing the urine residuals under blacklight.


----------



## rbigarel (Jan 15, 2019)

When taking the puppy out are you playing with him? Eli was a little harder than other puppies I have had, he had to understand that going out wasn't playtime, we were going outside to specifically do his business. We put pine straw down on a specific area and took him to the same place every time we could (when we were home) and after he did his business he got a treat and praise. We immediately took him back in (no playtime). If we wanted to go outside to play we would go in for about 3-4 minutes and take him back out to play. It only took 1 week of doing it this way for him to get it. now, he is 9 months and goes in that one spot, makes cleanup so much easier, we disinfect the area often, and put fresh pinestraw down every 3 months or so. Every dog is different, hope this helps!


----------

